# OK you've got 25K



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Would you rather spend 25K on a standard R34 bayside blue or


a highly tuned R33 GTR for that price ?


Or even, a hightly tuned R32 GTR for a similar price ?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

i voted r33 but in realitly if i was looking (with that budget) i would look at 33's and 32's
wouldnt touch a 35 they are still crashing price wise it wont be long till they are cheaper than 34's

of course thats just my opinion


tib


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I'd buy rockabilitys 33 and have it sprayed midnight purple and pocket £10k


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Voted for a stock R34 GT-R. You will still want to tune or change stuff on the R32 or R33 anyway to match your taste no? Might as well do that on an R34, IMO.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> I'd buy rockabilitys 33 and have it sprayed midnight purple and pocket £10k


Didn't someone actually paint their midnight purple to rockabilly's color (red) ?

Going the other way round as it were.


As odd as it sounds.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I went stock 34 also, Because no matter how highly tuned a car you get, you will want to add your touch, might as well be done to a decent 34...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Didn't someone actually paint their midnight purple to rockabilly's color (red) ?
> 
> Going the other way round as it were.
> 
> ...


We're they smoking crack?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> We're they smoking crack?


LOL presumably so 


but actually it looks better than the MP 


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133285-story-my-r33-gtr-v-spec-so-far.html


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> LOL presumably so
> 
> 
> but actually it looks better than the MP
> ...


think thats nismo red nigel..

you could buy mine and wrap it..lol


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> I'd buy rockabilitys 33 and have it sprayed midnight purple and pocket £10k


not a bad idea bernies car is mint :bowdown1:




Multics said:


> Voted for a stock R34 GT-R. You will still want to tune or change stuff on the R32 or R33 anyway to match your taste no? Might as well do that on an R34, IMO.


with the sort of power nigels used to though he would need a 34 and another 25k to get it quick enough, 33 all the way (well unless a mint fully rebuilt 32 came up then ???)


tib


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

either Rockabillys car and add some nice carbon bits here and there to soften the colour without wrapping it and then give 10k to my wife to say sorry for buying another car.

or

buy a standard r34 and then sign the divorce papers


the r34 is my dream car after the

daytona shelby
ac cobra


----------



## Carfiend (Aug 13, 2009)

Blow it all on hats.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

rockabilly said:


> think thats nismo red nigel..
> 
> you could buy mine and wrap it..lol


Yeah a different red, but I meant red.


great spec of a car mate. It is being considered as well as few other options


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

@ carfiend

has the limit been increased to 100 now


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

no worries mate.. if you need to ask an independent question about mine . pm freakaziod on here aka tim. he will give you an honest answer as i have asked him to be truthful if anyone ask about the car. he,s been and seen it and and been out in it lol. bernie


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

R34 for me I'm rubbish at waiting and the R34 is the Skyline I lusted after as a young man and still think externally looks very very special and would be more than happy to have one sat in my garage for sunny days


----------



## Carfiend (Aug 13, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> @ carfiend
> 
> has the limit been increased to 100 now


Ah come on now have you not seen Hot Shots?

Anyway fine on topic I would get an std R34 because I like to be that one that ruins it with mods.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Carfiend said:


> Blow it all on hats.


What's hats?




AndyBrew said:


> R34 for me I'm rubbish at waiting and the R34 is the Skyline I lusted after as a young man and still think externally looks very very special and would be more than happy to have one sat in my garage for sunny days



R34s are always tempting. It's like a never ending desire.


----------



## Carfiend (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok here is the clip

Blow it all on hats - YouTube


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Carfiend said:


> Ah come on now have you not seen Hot Shots?
> 
> Anyway fine on topic I would get an std R34 because I like to be that one that ruins it with mods.


:chuckle:

hotshots is a great film.

Decision made as well. 
the r34 with papers signed


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

r34 all the way lol
the r35 looks good but the r34 is just amazing.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> LOL presumably so
> 
> 
> but actually it looks better than the MP
> ...


do you think if rockabillys gtr was midnight purple it would be STILL for sale?
i think it would have sold a long time ago.


bact to topic. i had this decision to make and am going for ther34. simply because the 35 prices are coming down and the fact the 34 is rarer


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A nice stock R-34Gtr:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

R32 for circuit.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

Nigel-Power said:


> Didn't someone actually paint their midnight purple to rockabilly's color (red) ?
> 
> Going the other way round as it were.
> 
> ...


guilty! that would be me


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

rockabilly said:


> think thats nismo red nigel..


sorry chap, you're wrong there, it's house of kolor.

on topic, i'd love a r34, but i had to spend another fortune getting how i wanted


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

if it was me i'd have to say 32 or 34 as i would have owned a 33 and i never go back to the same car twice


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

R34 gtr all the way


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

If I could afford any of them I'd only be able to afford to run the R34. Stock would do me fine.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Are you going to buy a car or just start a million polls about it!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Are you going to buy a car or just start a million polls about it!


You what !?


Is that a question or a statement? Or is that a question ending in an exclamation?

Where are the rest of the 999999 polls about me buying a car?


Will do a few more polls then I shall decide


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

I may know of a very nice, stock (almost) UK Bayside Blue R34 up for sale soon... if you are looking.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Clive S-P said:


> I may know of a very nice, stock (almost) UK Bayside Blue R34 up for sale soon... if you are looking.


I just received a text from a member in Birmingham, the text reads..

"Clive S-P is selling his own R34 innit."


Does the above text have any content of truth in it?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Are you going to buy a car or just start a million polls about it!


Toni, give the boy some credit, at least he's posting these polls off his regular account rather than one of any of the other 10 or so fake accounts he has

Nigel is reality ever a reality for you or do you prefer living in a fantasy world?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

What's there to fantasize? I'm not buying a Bugatti or a Zonda. Just another Datsun

Even if I did fantasize, is it a crime to dream/fantasize? Or get info what people's opinions are ?

Oh, and thanks for the credit .
.
.
.
.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Dreaming is good as dreams can be realised but I somehow get the feeling you're yanking people's chains with some of your stuff. I suppose that's a failing of the internet. How many accounts do you actually have registered on here?


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Oct 21, 2009)

Mick Begley Inside the Gaijin 8 23 - YouTube :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Not at all ! This poll is meaningful. I really was intrigued to find out what others would have done if they had the mentioned budget to put towards buying a GTR.

Good mixture of views so far, and it seems the R34 is coming on top so far albeit standard.




.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> I just received a text from a member in Birmingham, the text reads..
> 
> "Clive S-P is selling his own R34 innit."
> 
> ...


Indeed it does!

We are emigrating, so toys have to go.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

You'd make a good politician the way you evaded a direct question.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Clive S-P said:


> Indeed it does!
> 
> We are emigrating, so toys have to go.


Yes, so I heard.

I'll keep a note of that Clive.

Thanks.

It will be a while till my insurance pays out. That's where the big chunk of the funds will come from.

But I'm keeping an eye on what's potentially available anyway. 

When I'm all ready, It'll be painless.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Which ever you get id get a blank untouched car and make it your own 

I voted R34 GTR, this is my next project..............once ive done spending on the 33 lol

I want a 32 aswell but money, gash etc means it goes in this order 33, i own and doubt ill sell. Then a 34, trying to find a shell with no luck right now plan to do a RB26/30 in that. Then the 32 but id have it for track only, like a bathurst style built beast.

But back to you and your poll, well whatever you want lol

Mikey


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

The question is.....

Which way are you leaning Nigel?

Tib


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Wouldn't be nice to be able to afford all of them eh ? 

I'll dream on.............


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> Which ever you get id get a blank untouched car and make it your own
> 
> Mikey


This is what I did, had enough to buy a done r33 but didn't want someone else's project, so I bought a very close to stock (engine wise) car.

will cost me double in the end but at least every part on the car will be of my choosing/spec..

But would I do it this way again? Right now NO, I'd buy bernies car and either split the colour up with carbon bonnet grill and boot or just have it sprayed.

Tib


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MrGT said:


> The question is.....
> 
> Which way are you leaning Nigel?
> 
> Tib


I'm thinking R34, ... but it won't be as exciting as the highly modified 33s I've had so that's the only thing that puts me off.

Plus I then have to go back to the drawing board and starting modifying it all over again and get it to where I want, so it can be a very lengthy process.

With the 33s, it'll be almost ready if it is to be highly tuned. So I costantly swing 33 34

Sometimes a nice 32 comes in mind. Depends on the car really.


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Oct 21, 2009)

If you have the budget then you probably would enjoy building your own car, if you want something different, stuipdly fast and cheap buy something thats done, nearly finished or has a proven time that you can aim to beat.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

I Couldnt bring myself to buy a r34 had enough cash but always thought the r34 just a r33 in a new suit with an extra cog.

The r33 is 99% the car the r34 is for half the price in my opinion.

Plus all my fav gtr's are r33's Jun lemon, endless r33, the hks r33, garage saurus r33 (last ones spelt ?)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Never mind..


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> Don't think you can buy an R34 for £15k like you may think some are worth though..


Who said 15k for a r34, we were saying 25k budget.

Tib


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

, someone quoted my reply,awesome!! And I'm sure someone as out spoken like Nigel wouldn't mind me saying that he reckons a certain R34 is worth only 15k in his book, yes he is entitled to his opinion/price and yes I said no to his silly offer


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> , someone quoted my reply,awesome!! And I'm sure someone as out spoken like Nigel wouldn't mind me saying that he reckons a certain R34 is worth only 15k in his book, yes he is entitled to his opinion/price and yes I said no to his silly offer


Well, you asked me to make you an offer and I made you an offer.

You don't need to be offended mate. 

I'm sure any buyer would naturally want to buy as cheap as they can. Does not mean the car is not worth more to someone else.

It's called haggling in other words.

If I notice a car has been in the market for some time, that's an indication the owner might accept less for it. Not true in all cases though, such as yours.

A rare color with more than 100K miles on it. I honestly wouldnt personally pay for the asking price.

Someone else would maybe. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks mate, without sounding harsh just pulling your leg, maybe abit to much since I need my sleep now, as I said before best of luck with your search, let's hope the "Birmingham" crew find you a great GTR hey  lol


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Got to be a 34, preferably a good sorted one of 80 official U.K ones.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

O btw, a stock R34 feels slow as anything, I've driven one around for a few miles once and you'd just end up chucking money at it to tune, just depends how much you chuck at it really then and may aswell get a slighty tuned one if you find one your happy with


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> Thanks mate, without sounding harsh just pulling your leg, maybe abit to much since I need my sleep now, as I said before best of luck with your search, let's hope the "Birmingham" crew find you a great GTR hey  lol


Birmingham crew is searching their reputable local dealerships for that rare example.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Might get one imported from Japan, don't know.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Stop ****ing about and do a deal with clive....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Stop ****ing about and do a deal with clive....


Not quite ready yet.

Waiting for the insurance to pay out.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Not quite ready yet.
> 
> Waiting for the insurance to pay out.


Yea, well, I for one, am looking forward to the project thread....


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Stop ****ing about and do a deal with clive....


sod that buy bernies 33 (think he wants 15k) spend the 10k thas left putting your mark on it.

be a lot more car for the money than a stock ish 34 in my opinion


tib


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

I’d go for a R34. Wouldn’t touch a 35 because they don’t do anything for me and you see load’s on the road. I did a 250 mile round trip the other week and saw 3. Didn’t see one 33 or 34 and the only 32 I saw was on my drive when I got home.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

MrGT said:


> sod that buy bernies 33 (think he wants 15k) spend the 10k thas left putting your mark on it.
> 
> be a lot more car for the money than a stock ish 34 in my opinion
> 
> ...


I agree with MrGT. A stock 34 will be way too slow and require another fortune being spent tuning and styling. Either a high spec 33 or 32.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lubo69GTR said:


> I***8217;d go for a R34. Wouldn***8217;t touch a 35 because they don***8217;t do anything for me and you see load***8217;s on the road. I did a 250 mile round trip the other week and saw 3. Didn***8217;t see one 33 or 34 and the only 32 I saw was on my drive when I got home.


3 is loads? :nervous:
I like seeing other R35s on the road (although it's one a month) because it's an excuse to flash the lights and wave. :chuckle:

If I had 25K it would be a Bayside Blue R34. No question.
I could always tweak it a bit later if I wanted...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

There are different things to consider:

- Where do you live?
- Why do you want a GTR?
- What do looks do for you and do you have the need to be seen by others?
- Can you identify yourself with JDM and understand the idea and life style behind it?

After answering all these questions it is more easy to choose as you have a limited choice for 20k:

R32: Gives you a full choice of the range. Buys you a full tuned straight from japan imported example or a high tuned UK example. or you buy a medium tuned one in not to bad shape and mod it how you want . . . as for 20k you have the funds to buy new wheels, suspension and mod the interior.

R33: same as R32

R34: Buys you a high milage none tuned R34 GTR, with no extra goodies . . . of course you can get your hands on good examples for 24k (Emils yellow R34 for instance) . . . but leaves you in my sense with a standard car, which is enough for some, but if you start to mod and tune from here on, you need deeper pockets . . . much deeper

Chris


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Has to be either a high powered 32 or 33. Bernie's 33 resprayed Mp or black and have some pennies left over.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Clive S-P said:


> I may know of a very nice, stock (almost) UK Bayside Blue R34 up for sale soon... if you are looking.


ive sent you a pm mate.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry for the thread hijack, but I've had a few PM's over the last couple of days. 
Truth is we don't really want to sell the car and so have decided to keep it for now, however, if we can't take it to NZ, it will go up for sale. 

Hope to know either way in a month or two.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

CT17 said:


> 3 is loads? :nervous:
> I like seeing other R35s on the road (although it's one a month) because it's an excuse to flash the lights and wave. :chuckle:
> 
> If I had 25K it would be a Bayside Blue R34. No question.
> I could always tweak it a bit later if I wanted...


I'd say 3 is loads on the same day and in one short trip when I've seen 3 33's 2 32 and no 34's on the road (other than at meet's) in the last two years! 

It's always nice to flash and wave although a 35 driver have never flashed back and just looks gone out at me. :sadwavey:


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Being sensible I would wait for an R35 as it provides everything I would need. If I had more I would get a meaner R33 GTR and use the surplus to get something comfortable :thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I would trade mine in, find few more grand and get myself a MY12 Kuro Black GTR lol


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are after the performance, I'd go for a highly tuned 33 or a really good condition standard 33 and spend the rest on tuning it specifically to your needs...

If your budget stretches further for tuning or you are up for a long term project then consider the 34, or should you simply have the itch for a 34. 

If I had the money, I'd probably go standard 33, and enjoy taking delivery of many shiny bits arriving to build a monster


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

How's the decision making going Nigel


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

What about a very clean R33 GTR with some small modifications?

Voted a nice stock R34.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

How about use that as a deposit to buy some property on a buy to rent mortgage. Then ent it out, pay the mortgage and make loads of money and buy a 32, 33, 34 and a 35 if you felt like it 

(***k !!! My most sensible post EVER !!!)


----------



## jo3GTR (Oct 4, 2012)

I voted for the R34 as one of the best parts of owning a tuned car is building from the ground up yourself


----------



## WARP SPEED (Aug 14, 2012)

A sleeper looking black r32 with a fully breathed on 3 litre :thumbsup:


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Standard bayside blue R34 GTR for me!


----------



## Megaedd (Aug 12, 2012)

Get a R34. Save up then sell it when the R35 comes down! Simple!


----------



## MarkBBr34gtr (Sep 1, 2012)

25k I would say get a 32 and a 33 and tune them to a mild 400-450 what you say


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

I say buy 32 from Newera or Jm Imports which would be a immaculate example and the rest tune the animal in to a beast


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

I am in the same predicament myself at the moment,have seen an 34gtr (red) 618bhp rb Motorsport tomie 2.8 stroked built engine,really fancy it but don't know wether or not to go for r35 instead ,the r34 is a 2000 import


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Topcat said:


> I am in the same predicament myself at the moment,have seen an 34gtr (red) 618bhp rb Motorsport tomie 2.8 stroked built engine,really fancy it but don't know wether or not to go for r35 instead ,the r34 is a 2000 import


Get a 34 my friend.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

R32GTR_T said:


> Get a 34 my friend.


Yes, much better a brilliant R34 GT-R than a dog of an R35 that's right at the bottom of available R35 values when they come down to that.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Topcat said:


> I am in the same predicament myself at the moment,have seen an 34gtr (red) 618bhp rb Motorsport tomie 2.8 stroked built engine,really fancy it but don't know wether or not to go for r35 instead ,the r34 is a 2000 import


I see that 34 has been reduced by £3k recently,hardly inspiring. Then it will go bang,and the car is worth £15k unless you spend £10k on a rebuild !

Then you wish you had bought a nice 35


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

asiasi said:


> I see that 34 has been reduced by £3k recently,hardly inspiring. Then it will go bang,and the car is worth £15k unless you spend £10k on a rebuild !
> 
> Then you wish you had bought a nice 35


same car that Euro Exports offered for a brief time i believe

pictures got deleted from here


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

I did pm RB Motorsport asking if they could give me any info on this car but they didn't reply yet ,surely just because the price has gone down £2500 on pistonheads doesn't mean to say its going to go bang,does anyone on here know if a member of gtroc has owned this car


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Just my opinion,if you use it as a daily it will run up big bills to maintain it.

If it is garage queen then it will be fine,but a stock 35 would destroy it and can be used daily.


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

I probably do about 2500-3000 miles every 2 years as use van daily for work


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

It is the same car matty,just saw it on the forum on euro export section,same ad as pistonheads but no price on the ad on forum,does look a nice car though


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

any closer to a decision there nigel, did you get everything sorted insurance wise


----------



## Sambuca (Jan 29, 2013)

An r34 in bayside blue with stock body kit is my dream car!


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

don't buy a stock '34. you're just gonna end up getting gapped by everyone! lol


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

this thread was created nearly 11 months ago...


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> this thread was created nearly 11 months ago...


and?

insurance companies arent the quickest ppl around to sort things out, just wondering if Nigel was any closer to getting back on the gtr horse


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

definitely a R33 GTR... like i have done 6 months before.


----------



## Spiidfriik (Sep 9, 2015)

Very old thread but still interesting poll. Money are obviously a lot different today, like doubled, but still. Given you had the finacial ability, would you rather have a stock R34 or a highly tuned 9sec street R32 or R33 and money left? Or a R35.
I went for the R33 myself.


----------

